# Oh hells no



## Kyle (Mar 18, 2006)

:withstup: Alright i dont know what the hell im going to do i got 2 goldfish and sevral other fish in a 12 gallon and i've had them for awhile and my 1 goldie has gotten ich so i am so damn lost at the moment it isnt even funny.
yet all of my fish act fine none of them act cramped so i don't even have a clue at what im going to do i dont want to sell him back to pet shop because somebody might out him in a bowl and i cant get another tank.


----------



## piotrkol1 (Jan 12, 2006)

Well first of all you should get some chemical to cure the ick like "QuickCure". If you cant get that then salt would also help a little. What kind of goldfish are they and what other fish are in the tank? Also, how big are the 2 goldfish?


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

Ichthyophthirius or Ich 
Otherwise known as "white spot disease" because of the appearance of the encysted adult parasite on infected fish, Ich is caused by the protozoan parasite Ichthyophthirius multifiliis. 
Ich goes through three definite stages: First, the adult parasite lives in the skin of the host fish, feeding on the tissue and body fluids of the fish and appears as a white spot. second, the mature parasite leaves the host and falls to the bottom where it divides, third, as many as 2000 free-swimming youngsters all seek a host fish that they can attach to. This is the stage where most treatments are affective. 

Higher temperatures will cause the cycle to complete faster so it is suggested that you raise the temperature to around 80-85 degrees F. (78-80 for goldies) as part of the treatment. This gives the free-swimming parasites less time to find a host before they die. Doing daily water changes will remove the free swimmers.
Add a teaspoon of non iodized salt per gallon to start, then up to 3 teaspoons per gallon.
Your favorite pet supply store will have Ich medication on hand, but daily water changes are the utmost treatment. 

Second, that is way to small of a tank for goldies.


----------



## Kyle (Mar 18, 2006)

alright i just bought some stuff for ick so yea that is in the process and i had no idea when i got the goldfish they required this large of a tank and the goldfish are about 2" each and i've had em for maybe 2 months now
Also i got nowhere to put the goldies because i know if i was to sell em back to store they would prob be given to a person that will put it in a bowl


----------



## [*][ShelBy][*] (Feb 11, 2006)

You might want to move the guy wih Ick into a clear container...It will act almost like a fish hospital until all the ick is gone.


----------



## Kyle (Mar 18, 2006)

Yes the ick is now Gone the stuff worked very fast.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

Kyle said:


> Yes the ick is now Gone the stuff worked very fast.


keep a sharp eye out and continue to do salt treatment and water changes every few days for at least another week. that stuff will surprise the heck outa ya!


----------



## Kyle (Mar 18, 2006)

I have no need to he's gotten his slime protection back only 1 of his scales are gone but i can see it coming back so there is no need


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

You may still have ick in your tank. To kill the entire life cycle dose for 2 weeks........


----------

